# Help! Eye Health Question



## Becku (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Ok so for the last maybe month (maybe i've just not noticed before) I have noticed that in bright light (sunlight or direct globe light) Coopers pupils look slightly blue and hazy.

When he was a pup i noticed his eyes shone blue in photos and took him to the vet for that who told me it was all ok and normal for a puppy.

He isn't a puppy anymore and I am still seeing this.

I WILL BE taking him to the vet ASAP, however I am just asking here as I have never had a chi before and wondered if this is maybe normal?

Or if anyone has had a chi who had this and it turned out to be something bad?

I know that with other dogs it can be a sign of cataracts but Coopers only 1 1/2 can such a young dog get cataracts? Anyone have experience with this?

I am really starting to freak myself out so I wanted to put this out there and see if this is normal or not.

Here is the best photo example I could get that shows the blue haze (Picture named 1 and 2. The photo named 3 is the eyes flashing from the camera to show that's not what I am talking about- that looks green anyway. Rather than a camera flash I am talking about a permanent slight blue haze in bright lights. And picture named 4 is his 'normal eyes' not in bright lights.

https://imageshack.com/a/VuHb/1

Thank you so so much to anyone who replies I really appreciate the help


----------



## Becku (Aug 2, 2012)

P.s I know this sounds silly but I am especially freaking out as I watched a youtube video of a yorkie who went blind and I researched the name of the disease he had and apparently it is common in Chihuahuas too


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

Dont panic! Mr Chi had a blueish cloudy bit in one eye. I first noticed it in brigjt sunlight. Like you I paniced. I showed my vet and she said she wasnt sure if it was of any clinical relevance or not so asked me to email my pics (which showed it a lot more than yours do) to her colleague who was a canine opthamologist. I was so worried but got an email back and was told it was just a lack of pigment in the eye. Nothing to worry about
I barely even notice it now as Mr Chi has grown up and the affected bit of eye hasnt got any bigger.
I think I deleted my pics when I knew it was nothing to fret about but will see if I have them on my pc.
Hopefully your situation will be the same. Dont get yourself in a state 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

*found some pics for you...*

Does this look like your dogs eye?


----------



## Becku (Aug 2, 2012)

I think I can see what you mean on your chi, it looks similar but different too as his seems to be over the pupil and iris. Cooper has it covering the entire of his pupils and in both eyes (thats why I am worried about his sight). 

I'm so happy your little chis didn't turn out to be anything bad!


----------



## Becku (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone have more info? Any info


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmmmm....I don*t know about this...but maybe he is light sensitiv? That*s the only thing I can come up with..

I know their eyes becomes more and more like that when they age, but your boy is so young...worse for me, Baby is 6 now!!!!! AIIIIIII !


----------



## Becku (Aug 2, 2012)

I am light sensitive hehe I am always squinting my eyes in sunlight  Aww she will always be your baby no matter how *old* they get 

Ok so I am guessing it definitely is not normal to have what Cooper does. I guess it is time to really worry


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

PM Nabi and see if she might have a suggestion.


----------



## Becku (Aug 2, 2012)

Who is Nabi? Is she a vet? 
Thank you!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Becku said:


> Who is Nabi? Is she a vet?
> Thank you!!


No but she is a member here who has had a lot of expierence with eyes. Izzy just had one removed.


----------



## Becku (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh no that is terrible  She must be very experienced with it. I have messaged her (although I am not sure if it sent as it isn't showing in my sent items box) so fingers crossed she has some suggestions 
Thank you again!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sent you a pm Beck


----------



## Becku (Aug 2, 2012)

Guys I have been looking through the Chihuahua pictures threads on these forums and I have found other peoples chis look like they have that blueish thing too!

The 4th and 5th pictures of Kathyceja8395s chi:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...-thank-you-secret-santa-pookypeds-shelly.html

Huly I can even see it in some of your chis pics (3rd pic and then second post 3rd and 5th pic):

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/136034-all-6-furkids-christmas-pic-heavy.html

and even other websites (11th pic down):

Chihuahua Pictures and Photos, 1

So maybe Cooper is normal after all??
I am just really suprised no one else has noticed this on their chis??


----------

